# wozu diese pose?



## Fischer Andy (20. Mai 2010)

hi
ich hab von nem kumpel ne pose mit 50gr tragkraft geschenkt bekommen!
aber ich weiß nich wozu ich die nehmen soll?
für hecht mit köderfisch ist die doch zu schwer oder?
da nehme ich immer so bis 20gr...
also wozu kann ich die benutzen?#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

50 g hörrt sich schwer nach Waller an. Wobei 20 g für Hecht auch derbe ist...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Habe eben einfach mal gegoogelt (mit dem Stichwort "Pose 50 Gramm"), und die ersten Ergebnisse kamen von Shops, mit Welssachen. Wird also für Wels sein.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

na toll dann liegt die jetzt ewig bei mir rum!
bei mir gibts keine welse!..
für hecht nehme ich bis 20 gr meinte ich!
könnt ihr mir ein gewässer mit welsen empfählen?


----------



## BARSCH123 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

ein super welsgewässer ist der Rhein da sind die größen 50 - 100 cm stark vertreten als genau richtig um den ersten ansitz zu wagen #6

Tl


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

okay... gut
was soll ich da als köder dran machen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

50g scheint mir für Waller etwas zu wenig zu sein. Kannst mal ein Pic von der Pose einstellen? Es gibt auch sog. Strömungsposen mit 50g oder Distanzposen in der Größenordnung, wobei die 50g nicht unbedingt auf den Auftrieb bezogen sein müssen.


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

jaa ich kann heute abend ein bild rein machen! bin im moment nicht zu hause heute abend kann ich aber auf jeden fall eins rein machen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Fischer Andy schrieb:


> okay... gut
> was soll ich da als köder dran machen?



Frikadelle aus dem Aldi, nicht die Bio sondern die normale nach Knofi stinkende.

Sonst die Klassiker wie:
Wurmbündel
Köderfisch
Leber


----------



## BARSCH123 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

für die kleineren welse nimmste dir nen hecht drilling und machst da 3-4 tauwümer drauf 

oder nimmst nen kleinen köfi so 7-13 cm 

oder nimmst so eingefrohrene tintenfische aus dem supermarkt 

Tl


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

okay!
gut dann dankeschön! und foto kommt heute abend!


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Fischer Andy schrieb:


> na toll dann liegt die jetzt ewig bei mir rum!
> bei mir gibts keine welse!..
> für hecht nehme ich bis 20 gr meinte ich!
> könnt ihr mir ein gewässer mit welsen empfählen?


 
Wozu der ganze Aufwand? Verschenke sie, oder entsorge sie.:vik:
Oder willst Du nur zum Ausprobieren der Pose von Dir zu hause an den Rhein fahren???


----------



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Rhein und angeln mit Pose, bitte um aufklärung, ist da nciht die strömung viel zu hoch?


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



dr.exe schrieb:


> Rhein und angeln mit Pose, bitte um aufklärung, ist da nciht die strömung viel zu hoch?



Kommt auf die Montage an und die Stelle. 

Im Buhnenkessel ist es sehr gut möglich sogar mit recht feinen Posen zu fischen. Du kannst die Pose auch als Boje hernehmen, mit ausreichend Blei ist es das ehe Wurst was die Strömung macht.


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

ich frag mich ehr wie finde ich welse im rhein ??is ja nich gerade klein:S


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Indem Du dir viel Zeit nimmst und viele Schneidertage einfährst und den Streckenabschnitt anständig kennen lernst 

Aber erfahrungsgemäß sind die tieferen Stellen am erfolgversprechendsten


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Tiefe stellen sind immer gut,oder genau an der Strömungskante.


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

oh man und sehr viele hänger im rhein


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Besorger schrieb:


> oh man und sehr viele hänger im rhein


Du brauchst doch nur Quer zur Strömung schmeißen und ablegen, ohne viel gekurbel.


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

so vermindert man hänger?


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Naja, kannst sie auch zum schleppen auf hecht vom boot mit köfis 25+ am aso system einsetzen. Der hecht hakt sich beim anbiss selbst. Werd manchmal, wenn ich mit meiner 100 gr welspose schleppe etwas mitleidig betrachtet aber der erfolg gab immer mir und nicht den zweiflern recht:vik:


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Besorger schrieb:


> so vermindert man hänger?


Bei mir klappt es eigentlich gut,nur du musst beim raus holen deiner Montage gas geben damit sie nicht irgend wo hängen bleibt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Naja, kannst sie auch zum schleppen auf hecht vom boot mit köfis 25+ am aso system einsetzen. Der hecht hakt sich beim anbiss selbst. Werd manchmal, wenn ich mit meiner 100 gr welspose schleppe etwas mitleidig betrachtet aber der erfolg gab immer mir und nicht den zweiflern recht:vik:



Am Rhein, zumindest in NRW darfst Du nicht vom Boot angeln.

@Besorger
Kannst du nie ganz ausschließen, gerade die stellen wo Du viel verlierst sind meist auch die interessantesten.


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

naja mein geldbeutelt sagt mir was anderes  der schimpft dann immer das er leer wird und will kein streit mit ihm bring ihm so wenig mit


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Am Rhein, zumindest in NRW darfst Du nicht vom Boot angeln.


ok, weiss ich als hamburger natürlich nicht, war nur ein allgemeiner hinweis für die verwendung derartig grosser posen.


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Besorger schrieb:


> so vermindert man hänger?



indem man den boden nicht so sehr heharkt verhindert man hänger, genau 

du musst auf jeden fall sichergehen, dass dein köder NICHT auf dem grund aufliegt. am besten eher nen meter bis 1,5 unter der wasseroberfläche. bei der strömung des Rheines würde mir persönlich da eine posenmontage absolut zusagen, solang du in einem strömungsberuhigten gebiet/in der kehrströmung der buhne fischst.
falls der köder in die nähe des grundes kommt kannste alle 30 min köderwechsel machen ... die krabben sind unersättlich.

viel erfolg dann!
und achte darauf, dass du vernünftiges gerät nimmst


----------



## Besorger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

hmm ich mag den rhein nich  muss man auf zuviel achten


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Besorger schrieb:


> hmm ich mag den rhein nich  muss man auf zuviel achten


Ist für mich eines der besten Wels reviere.


----------



## Besorger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

jah aber mir gibt ja hier keiner ne adresse wo man auch gut angeln kann muss man sich alles selber suchen!und ich bin anfänger hab nich so den plan von guten stellen


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Besorger schrieb:


> jah aber mir gibt ja hier keiner ne adresse wo man auch gut angeln kann muss man sich alles selber suchen!und ich bin anfänger hab nich so den plan von guten stellen



Da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.Mit der Zeit lernst du halt das Wasser zu lesen und findest so deine Stellen.


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Besorger schrieb:


> jah aber mir gibt ja hier keiner ne adresse wo man auch gut angeln kann muss man sich alles selber suchen!und ich bin anfänger hab nich so den plan von guten stellen



wenn angeln daraus bestehen würde sich die stellen mit den meisten fischen im netz rauszusuchen und dann die montage, die man auch genannt bekommen hat da reinzuschmeißen, mit dem köder, den man sich auch hat nennen lassen ... ich wäre kein angler 

die stunden, die man mit der suche nach den stellen verbringt darf man halt nicht als vergeudete zeit ansehen. angeln besteht nicht nur aus dem fang!


----------



## Besorger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

hmmz da is was dran XD aber zumindest tipps  wo man es mal versuchen kann besnders rhein!so ruhige altarme oder so


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

einmündungen von altarmen, hafenbecken, schiffsanleger, buhnen und steinpackungen würden mir jetzt so spontan einfallen.
in kleineren flüssen sind dann noch fähren, brücken, flussbiegungen und dergleichen zu nennen.
im prinzip geht es darum unregelmäßigkeiten in dem monotonen verlauf zu finden, die den fischen entweder schutz (vor räubern oder strömung) oder nahrung bieten.

das wären die plätze, die ich zuerst absuchen würde. 
also wäre mein tipp: um ein gewässer kennen zu lernen erstmal ne spinnrute zur hand nehmen und ordentlich strecke machen 
am rhein eignet sich übrigens das jährliche niedrigwasser im sommer super um die grundstruktur an solchen stellen zu erkunden.
#6


----------



## Fritze Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

wakenitz ist auch super, es gab schon mehrere mit bis zu 2,70cm


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Ja klar. Mit Barteln so dick wie mein Unterarm und Augen so groß wie Suppenteller!


----------



## Brummel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

@Fritze Fischer #h, hört sich ja interessant an:m, hast mal nen Link da wieviele "2,70er" da schon aus der Wakenitz gehievt wurden?

50g-Pose kann eigentlich nur zum Welsangeln gedacht sein, ein anderer Verwendungszweck fällt mir für solch eine Boje gerade nicht ein.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Frikadelle aus dem Aldi, nicht die Bio sondern die normale nach Knofi stinkende.



Von dem Köder hab ich bislang noch nix gehört, wobei ich mir das durchaus vorstellen kann.
Hast du damit schon Welse gefangen oder weißt du von Fängen mit dem Bremsklotz? Mein mehrere, regelmässige Fänge, nicht nur den einmaligen Zufallsfang.


----------



## Fritze Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

okay. Sry das ist mir so ein bisschen rausgeflutscht

Aber über die Größe dieses Fisches macht man sich wirklich gedanken |kopfkrat

http://www.sagen.at/texte/gegenwart/deutschland/fischfrissthund.html


----------



## Fritze Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Hier mal 'n' link zu diesen übergroßen posen 

http://www.welsshop.de/posen/Black-Cat-Silent-Runner-Pose.html


----------



## Brummel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Hi Fritze Fischer:m,

manchen in der Presse veröffentlichten Schlagzeilen sollte man mit äußerstem Mißtrauen begegnen:q.
Und "Kuno" gehörte damals schon eindeutig in diese Kategorie, keiner ist "einfallsreicher" als ein Journalist oder Politiker im Sommer:q.
Darüber sollte man sich zur Zeit mehr Gedanken machen als über die Größe unserer "hundefressenden Flußmonster" :q.

Gruß Torsten |wavey:


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> wakenitz ist auch super, es gab schon mehrere mit bis zu 2,70cm




Hehe, jetz erst gelesen ... Was willst du bitte mit nem 2,70cm Fisch? 


... nicht mal als Köfi würd ich den verwenden :q


----------



## Fritze Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Also wenn ich so einen an der Angel hätte würde ich den ertmal 3 Stunden drilln und dann ein schönes Foto machen :vik:

und du ?!|kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

Was ist daran eine "übergroße Pose"?


----------



## Fritze Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: wozu diese pose?*

also eine 150g Pose finde ich übergroß.


----------

